# Impression et scanner en wifi



## pas cnrv (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour;

Comme c'est la première fois que je reviens ici en 2009, j'en profite pour souhaiter une bonne année à tous ceux qui fréquente ce site, et plus particulièrement à ceux qui l'animent.

Petit souci. Je viens de relier mon imprimante multi fonction (HP Photosmart C6180), à ma box wifi. L'imprimante est "reliée" en wifi.

Depuis mon Mac pas de problème pour imprimer, après que j'ai ajouté dans les préférences système l'imprimante  que j'ai nommée "printer réseau".

Mais là où ça coince, c'est que la fonction scanner n'est plus accessible puisque le cable USB est débranché. 

Et là je bloque. Comment fait-on pour rendre le scanner accessible sans fil. Besoin de votre aide.

Merci d'avance


----------



## meskh (3 Janvier 2009)

il va te falloir passer par le driver fourni par HP pour piloter ton multifonctions. et encore je ne suis même pas sûr que tu puisse tout faire en wifi :rose:


----------



## pas cnrv (3 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> il va te falloir passer par le driver fourni par HP pour piloter ton multifonctions. et encore je ne suis même pas sûr que tu puisse tout faire en wifi :rose:



C'est ce que je tente en vain de faire. 

La fonction est opérationnelle (mais très limitée) en passant par l'utilitaire HP, qui m'amène via Safari et l'adresse IP, au périphérique. 

Par contre quand j'utilise l'application HP pour scanner (permettant de choisir les zones à numériser, la résolution, et les formats de sorties), j'ai un message d'erreur _"Le programme peut être instable. Nous vous recommandons de le fermer et de le relancer". _

Ce qui évidemment ne donne rien!

Une idée?


----------



## meskh (3 Janvier 2009)

Essaie avec les choses mises en ligne par HP : là


----------



## pas cnrv (3 Janvier 2009)

merci.

je télécharge et je vois


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2009)

Il n'y a qu'avec les imprimantes multifonctions wi-fi qu'on peut scanner en wi-fi. Avec les autres, même reliées à une borne wi-fi, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## pas cnrv (4 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'avec les imprimantes multifonctions wi-fi qu'on peut scanner en wi-fi. Avec les autres, même reliées à une borne wi-fi, ce n'est pas possible.



mon HP C6180 est justement une multifonction wifi. D'ailleurs comme je l'ai indiqué, le scanne en wifi fonctionne, mais uniquement via Safari en accès direct IP. Ce qui ne fonctionne pas c'est le scanne via  le logiciel hp


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'avec les imprimantes multifonctions wi-fi qu'on peut scanner en wi-fi. Avec les autres, même reliées à une borne wi-fi, ce n'est pas possible.



Exact. La raison est que la technologie Bonjour ne prend en charge que l'impression via un réseau wi-fi, pas le scan.


----------



## jorke (16 Décembre 2009)

pas cnrv a dit:


> mon HP C6180 est justement une multifonction wifi. D'ailleurs comme je l'ai indiqué, le scanne en wifi fonctionne, mais uniquement via Safari en accès direct IP. Ce qui ne fonctionne pas c'est le scanne via  le logiciel hp



Je remonte ce post car je voudrai comprendre. J'ai aussi une HP C6180 et l'imprimante marche parfaitement en wifi via le logiciel HP. Par contre le scanner marche une fois sur 2. S'il marchait PAS DU TOUT, j'aurai au moins compris, mais ce que je comprend pas c'est pourquoi ça veut et ça veut pas.
Y a t-il eu depuis une correction de HP, un truc à faire, ou c'est toujours pareil ???


----------



## marvel63 (16 Décembre 2009)

Vérifie si tu as bien la dernière version du logiciel chez HP, parce que ça vient bien du logiciel.
J'ai une Canon MP980, et je n'ai aucun problème pour scanner en wifi à partir du soft Canon.

EDIT : quelle est ta version d'OS X ?


----------



## jorke (16 Décembre 2009)

Alors :
Max OSX : 10.5.8
Gestionnaire de périphérique HP : 1.4.7
HP Scan Pro : 7.4.5

Voilà


----------

